# chinese led lights



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2110092

Declaimer: I am not a racist 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

sig said:


> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2110092
> 
> Declaimer: I am not a racist


Thats your opinion!! 

My only problem with these is that they're not adjustable.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

take a look.

http://www.ledaquagrow.com/en-view-cp365.html

We have three size of the automatic led aquarium light ,
24'' 600x 320x60mm 120watt / 24'' 600x240x60mm 72watt
36'' 900x 320x60mm 192watt / 36'' 900x240x60mm 108watt
48'' 1200x 320x60mm 264watt / 48'' 1200x240x60mm 145watt

Below is the price for HY-A-180W

USD 259/set for 36'' 900x240x60mm 36pcs Cree 108watt -- USD 378 /set for 36'' 900x 320x60mm 64pcs Bridge lux 192watt

Below is combination about the light 36 inch for your reference
＊ Power：192 W
＊ LED Qty：64PCS*3W
＊ Led type:bridgelux
＊ Led ratio:
6pcs ultra violet :427nm
8pcs White12000k
12pcs White 14000k
12pcs White18000k
18pcs blue:460nm
8pcs moon blue:453nm
＊ Beam Angle: 60degress.
＊ Lifespan: ≥50,000 hrs
＊ Size:900x320x60mm


----------

